# Table Saw - Jet 10" JWTS-10CW2-LFR



## laminamia (Oct 6, 2011)

I have a chance to buy a Jet 10'' table saw, with extended fence system (XACTA Fence System), router table, cast iron wings, and mobile base. The saw is in good condition. The seller is asking for $750. It appears that the base version of this saw new ran about $600-700 the best I can tell (which isn't that easy because I haven't found much about the original price) -- i.e., the version without the extended fence, router table, cast iron wings and mobile base. It has the original blade guard and splitter.

I think this seems like a good price, given the add-ons, but I can't say for sure. Also, this seems like a good contractor's saw, assuming it really is in good condition.

I would appreciate any insight, in particular with respect to the asking price.

Thanks!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

$750 seems pretty steep to me for what it is...a typical traditional Taiwanese contractor saw with solid cast iron wings, nice Xacta II fence with wide rip capacity, mobile base, and a router table. The downside of this entire class of saw is the lack of true riving knife, outboard motor, dust collection, and connect rod arbor carriage. 

It's a nice enough saw and appears in excellent condition, but the price suggests he's out of touch with the current market....general rule of thumb for used gear is roughly 50% of new...add a few percentage points for higher quality, condition, extras, etc. He may have paid $1k to $1100 for the saw, but he got warranty and dealer support in the deal, and isn't entitled to reimbursement for those perks IMO. I think $500-$600 is plenty for a used saw of this type in today's market. Much more than that would go a long way toward a pretty nice used cabinet saw (if you have 220v), or a new hybrid with riving knife, warranty, dealer support (return privileges), one piece arbor carriage, etc. I'd be investigating a new Grizzly G0715P, G0661, Craftsman 22116 (by Steel City/Orion), General International, or a used Griz 1023, PM66, or Delta Unisaw at that price point.


----------



## laminamia (Oct 6, 2011)

knottscott,


Thanks for the insight. If I do pick this one up, I will have a better sense of it's value based on your feedback below. I like this one because of the router table and table extension, which can double as a workbench in my limited workshop space -- also, I am budget constrained at the moment, so going with a new hybrid is out of reach. That said, when I'm ready to go for a nicer saw down the road, hopefully I can get $500 or $600 for it if I were to resell in the future. 

Thanks again!


----------

